# Cadel, McEwen, SilenceLotto issues...



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes we all acknowledge the weaknesses of this team, but when both Aussies are frustrated at this Tour and Leif Hoste rides his "renegade" races you gotta know there's trouble brewing with this team...Robbie said he gets no support with his sprints, Cadel's got no one to help him (as it's a Classics team, not a GC team), but still Aerts, VanSummeren ride their butts off and still little in the way of results for this team. Cioni and poor Wim Vansevenant are near useless, it's clear they need to go with youth and start over. They've got 2 team leaders who are VERY frustrated about the lack of support. This team is the antithesis of CSC, they're in total disarray and sorely need new direction and leaders. What a fall for the team with Tchmil, VanPetegem in their recent history...Popo is 27 and better start riding sometime soon. He never seems to help in a crucial situation, maybe Horner could've done better - certainly they should've paid the guy! At least that would've shut Evans up this Tour!! And please team directors, don't make McEwen mad! No chemistry or direction on this team...are they the NY Mets of cycling?? It would seem so now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Jurgen Van den Broeck was good at the Giro.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

The sooner an Australian sponsored team with Australian riders gets off the ground the better. There are enough world class Aussies riding now that a competitive team made up of just Aussies can be built.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

jpap said:


> The sooner an Australian sponsored team with Australian riders gets off the ground the better. There are enough world class Aussies riding now that a competitive team made up of just Aussies can be built.


As a fellow Aussie, I'm gonna have to disagree with you mate. Teams benefit from multi-national inclusion. I don't think there is a team on the tour that is uni-national ( with the exception of perhaps a french or spanish teams).


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

McEwen got stuck with a bad deal this year.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

It's obvious US Postal/ Disco provided the blueprint for success in the Tour. One leader with one goal for the team. CSC gets it. SilenceLotto does not.


----------



## interested (Sep 21, 2005)

Apparently Cadel Evans even rides in separate bus from the rest of the team between stages. Such behavior could point to severe personal problems between Evans and the rest of the team. So perhaps his team mates find it difficult to give their best if they actually hates his guts. That his team also hires him a bodyguard, apparently not to protect Evans but to protect the public/journalists against him could also point to some problems with his temperament. 
Of course this is pure speculation, I have actually never read anything about how his relations with the rest of the team is.

-- 
Regards


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Word on the street is Evans and McEwan may be going to Team Katusha (renamed Tinkoff) for 2009... 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jul08/jul16news2

I'm with you cityeast - whilst an Australian team sounds like a good idea, not sure if we have the depth of talent to form the "power team" required.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

nealrab said:


> Yes we all acknowledge the weaknesses of this team, but when both Aussies are frustrated at this Tour and Leif Hoste rides his "renegade" races you gotta know there's trouble brewing with this team...Robbie said he gets no support with his sprints, Cadel's got no one to help him (as it's a Classics team, not a GC team), but still Aerts, VanSummeren ride their butts off and still little in the way of results for this team. Cioni and poor Wim Vansevenant are near useless, it's clear they need to go with youth and start over. They've got 2 team leaders who are VERY frustrated about the lack of support. This team is the antithesis of CSC, they're in total disarray and sorely need new direction and leaders. What a fall for the team with Tchmil, VanPetegem in their recent history...Popo is 27 and better start riding sometime soon. He never seems to help in a crucial situation, maybe Horner could've done better - certainly they should've paid the guy! At least that would've shut Evans up this Tour!! And please team directors, don't make McEwen mad! No chemistry or direction on this team...are they the NY Mets of cycling?? It would seem so now.


Robbie KNOWS he was getting no support for the sprints. He was just explaining it for all the people who like to wank on him.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Evans will never win the tour on a team that has such a focus on the spring classics. Two different animals. Independant strong willed cyclists win in spring, strong riders with a TEAM win the tours. 

That's how Slipstream, and High Road did so well in this tour, strong team connections between riders, not strong riders on the same team. CSC has strong riders, and strong team connections, and they kicked ass.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Giro results not bad, but...*

as we all know the Giro is not the Tour. But I guess as I review the results Silence Lotto did throw in some good young riders to see how they'd do. Van den Broeck (24) at 7th, Matt Lloyd (24) at 30th, Wim Van Huffel (28) at 38th, Francis de Greef (22) at 40th and Dries Devenyns (24) at 117th are decent results. I think we will all agree that Greg Van Avermaet (22) will be a very fine rider also. Maybe the team directors should have thrown some of these guys into the deep water of the Tour...Brandt, Hoste, Vansevenant all were terrible. Gotta move on people. If Horner was retained and Robbie could have had just two guys as strong leadouts Cadel would have quit whining and Robbie would have been ecstatic! McEwen would NEVER complain if he was given a modicum of respect...I mean the guy's won like 3 Green jerseys. I don't expect a Domina Vacanze or Milram or Quick Step train, but give the guy SOMETHING!! Jeez, does anyone in the peloton work harder than Robbie??? I'd think this team could have done a much more respectable job at this Tour with a bit of common sense in the leadership chair (that's you Marc Sergeant and Hendrik Redant). Let's see who they field for the Vuelta...


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> It's obvious US Postal/ Disco provided the blueprint for success in the Tour. One leader with one goal for the team. CSC gets it. SilenceLotto does not.



US Postal rode for and only so Armstrong could win the TDF. Armstrong did not ride for his team, his team rode for him. Thats why he was so successful because he had a team that rode just for him. Your hatred of Evans has really clouded your judgement.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

interested said:


> Apparently Cadel Evans even rides in separate bus from the rest of the team between stages. Such behavior could point to severe personal problems between Evans and the rest of the team. So perhaps his team mates find it difficult to give their best if they actually hates his guts. That his team also hires him a bodyguard, apparently not to protect Evans but to protect the public/journalists against him could also point to some problems with his temperament.
> Of course this is pure speculation, I have actually never read anything about how his relations with the rest of the team is.
> 
> --
> Regards



If it's pure speculation then why do you repeat it. It just makes you look ridiculous.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

nealrab said:


> ...are they the NY Mets of cycling?? It would seem so now.


What you say makes a lot of sense but, as a Mets fan, this really hurts. Almost as bad as blowing that division lead last year.:cryin:


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

interested said:


> Apparently Cadel Evans even rides in separate bus from the rest of the team between stages. Such behavior could point to severe personal problems between Evans and the rest of the team. So perhaps his team mates find it difficult to give their best if they actually hates his guts. That his team also hires him a bodyguard, apparently not to protect Evans but to protect the public/journalists against him could also point to some problems with his temperament.
> Of course this is pure speculation, I have actually never read anything about how his relations with the rest of the team is.
> 
> --
> Regards


Apparently you're an idiot... Apparently you're not an idiot... of course this is pure speculation.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

1. in retrospect seems Chris Horner would have been very useful for the team - too bad he got away.

2. McEwen needs to switch teams. he's not getting any faster and with no riders supporting him, his sprinting career is going down the drain. with a huge leadout train like Columbia or Quick Step, he'd have some wins. otherwise, he's got to do too much work solo and hope others screw up to give him an opening. it was sad this year. I really love watching Robbie and hate seeing him be such a non-factor.

3. Cadel doesn't have what it takes to win the tour. he's got the same disease as Ulrich had and Leipheimer has....no quickness to pull away from the pack on the mountain stages. like Jan and Levi, all Cadel did was wheel suck to not lose time. Sastre could pull away. Contador could pull away. Armstrong could pull away. the big mountain stages are key in gaining time and Cadel did nothing notable in the mountins. all he did was respond to others' attacks. Cadel had the strategy of not losing. he never tried to win by attacking.. he based his whole campaign on the final time trial, and we see how well that worked out.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Dear Mr Crumjack...*

As a founding Mets fan since '62 (yes, that's right, I was there at the beginning and always hated those stinkin' Yankees AND Willie Randolph too!), I can understand your frustration and my own as well. That's why I can also sympathize with any McEwen fans and even those 4 or 5 Evans fans out there. With a team that can boast a history like Lotto, more thought should have gone into the composition of this team (similar to Mets situation). They have some talent and the directors themselves have sufficient experience to "create" a team chemistry ( a la Columbia, Garmin Chipotle, USPS, Quick Step). Instead, we have a mish mash of riders who are obviously disgruntled and disillusioned with the direction ( a la T Mobile of a few years ago). The old T Mobile had talented riders (Cadel, Ullrich, Kloden, Vino, etc) but no clear cut plan or direction...thus, they floundered and were lucky that Ullrich and Vino were "talented" enough to get results . 
They totalled screwed up this Tour, letting Cadel get torched by the whole CSC squad, and he just had nothing left in this last ITT. He's almost lucky there wasn't another TT (ITT or TTT), 'cause he'd have been even more scorched!! When Bernhard Kohl is kicking your a$$ in an ITT and you're Cadel Evans, you have serious problems!! Sastre was tremendous, but Cadel lost this Tour...I'd say 9 times out of 10 Cadel would take 2:00 minutes out of Carlos in a 50 km ITT. And I love Carlos, but let's be honest here. Cadel couldn't even squeeze out 1 sec advantage over Carlos for each km... He was simply cooked before it began. He was rocking all over that machine and his legs were slow the whole 53 km... Poor guy, but at least he got to wear the yellow this year.


----------



## magoo (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anybody know if Evans & McEwen are off contract at the end of the season? McEwen has obviously done well riding for Lotto & should probably stay there, but it would be good to see Evans on a team that really were focused on a tour win. Lotto said they were going to put more into helping him this year, but it didn't really pan out that way. Evans & McEwen both really missed out by trying to cover both bases, it's obviously too much to expect a team to try win sprint stages & the GC. Particularly from a Belgian team that has sponsors that probably want to see them do well in the local races, so they have to buy riders to suit those races. 

It's hard to compare Lotto to USPS. USPS didn't even just base their tour team around winning the tour GC, they really based their whole season around winning the tour GC. They had to do that though because the tour is the main race televised in their market.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

jpap said:


> US Postal rode for and only so Armstrong could win the TDF. Armstrong did not ride for his team, his team rode for him. Thats why he was so successful because he had a team that rode just for him. Your hatred of Evans has really clouded your judgement.



Isn't that what I said?

You are disagreeing with me by agreeing with me? 

Perhaps when you and Cadel stop crying, you will be able to comprehend what you read.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

magoo said:


> McEwen has obviously done well riding for Lotto & should probably stay there, but it would be good to see Evans on a team that really were focused on a tour win.


I dunno. Last year Lotto focused on Robbie, plus gave Evans Horner. Evans took second, and Robbie got bupkus.

This year, Robbi got nuttin' for support and Evans had whatever else there was. Evans got second and Robbie less than bupkus.

It seems like Mr. Sargent can't direct a team, no matter what. 

Robbie's stll fast, but he won't get many more victories at the TdF if Evans is on the team. And evans won't move up to the top step if... well, it's hard to imagine what's going to move him up - a 'Spanish Armada'?

I'd nominate Robbie for a move to Columbia, but they already have a finisher...

I'd nominate Cadel for a move to Garmin, but they already have a GC guy...

JSR


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Milram needs a sprinter and that's a team built around a lead out train. There you go, Robbie.

Isn't Silence Lotto's MO to build a team on a budget? I would say you're gonna get what you pay for. I'm sure Evans (and McEwen) are well paid, but they need to cough up dough for super domestiques. Maybe if Robbie found a new home then Lotto could afford a couple new super domestiques.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

milram already has gone the "old sprinter" way. they wan someone younger now.

robbie will only get second rate teams now. too bad.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

CSC had a decent four years in the Spring Classics, they rode three Grand Tours for years, and CSC was a force to recognize with in recent World Championships. Quickstep is more of a Classics team than CSC, of course, they have always been when they were branded as Mapei (Quickstep was the second sponsor). 

Robbie McEwen is getting kind of old, just like Erik Zabel. McEwen doesn't need a train like Petacchi or Cipocillini or Boonen or Bettini. The reason why Lotto gave Cadel Evans a bodyguard - he broke two collarbones, two shoulders, two scapulars, two broken vertebrae. That's within two or three years of racing. 

Lotto paid Popovych too much money for little results, possibly he should go to a decent Italian Pro team, and get a one- or two-year contract as a super-domestique. He should not expect to get paid that much.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Popovych is suffering from a post Johan hangover. Either you move on to new team and suck or you get busted for doping. I guess he chose suck... for now.

Can we call him the next Tom Danielson now?


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

jpap said:


> The sooner an Australian sponsored team with Australian riders gets off the ground the better. There are enough world class Aussies riding now that a competitive team made up of just Aussies can be built.


I'd like to see an American/Aussie team, I think it would work well. I have no proof to verify this however.


----------



## wallaby (Jul 23, 2006)

No need for a 'National' team - unless the sponsors demand it. Pretty shallow if they do. Riders are riders.

I think to win the TDF you need at least 2 top GC guys - one of whom is the 'sacrifice' as required. Armstrong had Ekimov and Heras - plus all his other guys all had top-level skills. They had guys who could cover any move - climbs, flats, descending and set it up for Armstrong.
CSC only had one GC guy, but all other areas were covered by very good cyclists apart from Sastre, they had a guy who could time trial as well as anyone (Cancellara), and two GC-level climbers (Schlecks). Plus O'Grady and Voight were available for any breakaways. The only thing they didn't have was a sprinter - and that's not needed for GC.

It didn't matter what the other teams did - CSC could always cover it with somebody, without burning Sastre.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ti-triodes said:


> It's obvious US Postal/ Disco provided the blueprint for success in the Tour. One leader with one goal for the team. CSC gets it. SilenceLotto does not.


Oh yeah. Postal had the recipe for success all right.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Oh yeah. Postal had the recipe for success all right.


+1


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think it would matter if they had Horner or any other great support guys. Evans can't attack in the mountains--and that will only become a bigger problem next year with a stronger Andy Schleck and Contador back. Evans is a lot like Leipheimer... not ever going to be a Tour winner.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Rumor is Robbie has signed with Tinkoff for over $3m along with some other stars - their budget is over $50million. Officially they have not signed a GC rider yet - que Cadel who has a 'get out' clause on his contract with Silence - Lotto. Robbie wants him to come over with him.

Sounds like Tinkoff will be the like the 'new' Garmin Chipotle or Columbia teams.

The wash up at the end of this season will be dramatic with so many teams without sponsors etc.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

It's official, Robbie is bailing out on Silence Lotto, although he wont divulge details, but confirms he is departing for good. Some hint that Cadel may be following him, which isn't surprising at all: Link


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

A $50 Million budget - damn! Even with a leadout train, McEwen won't be able to beat Cavo next year. And there's no way 'Tinkoff', even with $50M can bring both a GC team and a Sprint team to the Tour. What are they thinking?

Nice payday for Robbie though!


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

It has been reported that the team wasnt too motivated to ride for Evans because of his demeaning attitude towards them. The guy is a dink.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

AJL said:


> Nice payday for Robbie though!


Exactly. He's got nothing to lose at this point. I would have been really surprised if Cancellara, OTOH, had went to Katusha since he's still got many years left.

Given a TdF invite would be iffy at best, I'd be surprised to see Evans go. Unless he's realized he ain't ever gonna win the tour and might as well make some bucks his last few years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

With Robbie moving on and maybe a bit of trimming, I'd think that Lotto would have some extra cash to buy some better support and be more visible/agressive in GTs. Unfortunately, unless Contator has some sort of bad luck next year, I don't see Evans winning even if he were the GC man for CSC.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

A bit late to this thread but I thought McEwen was pretty reserved in his comments regarding Evans' statements about having a weak team. Either that or Evans is more of *****y whiner than McEwen is/was.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Oh yeah. Postal had the recipe for success all right.



Those mean old Posties didn't play fair! They doped!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> Those mean old Posties didn't play fair! They doped!!!!


Everyone doped - Postal/Disco just did it better (thanks to Dr. Ferrari).


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

AJL said:


> Everyone doped - Postal/Disco just did it better (thanks to Dr. Ferrari).


You're purely speculating, which is a shame. Throwing around unsubstantiated charges is just as harmful to cycling as are dopers. Its a shame that success = doping (according to you).


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

btinder said:


> You're purely speculating, which is a shame. Throwing around unsubstantiated charges is just as harmful to cycling as are dopers. Its a shame that success = doping (according to you).


Geez, don't you think it's time to take the blinders off already! Have you read anything over the past few years. Have you seen the dopers getting caught. Have you read the confessions. No it's not a legal argument, but I'm not in court. I'm a cycling fan, but when I see a mountain in front of me I don't stand there and debate whether what I'm seeing is really a mountain.

You can live in your technicolour dream house if you'd like - but don't ask me to do the same.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

JSR said:


> I dunno. Last year Lotto focused on Robbie, plus gave Evans Horner. Evans took second, and Robbie got bupkus.


Don't forget Robbie's early stage win last year after crashing. He didn't finish because of his injuries, but he was a factor.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*+1, with a qualification*

I agree 100% if the team has GC aspirations. Splitting the agenda between the goals of two "leaders" does not make sense. However, if the team is hunting stage wins (Columbia) a more flexible approach is dictated.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

ti-triodes said:


> It's obvious US Postal/ Disco provided the blueprint for success in the Tour. One leader with one goal for the team. CSC gets it. SilenceLotto does not.


There's no one on their roster that would have helped Evans win if they left McEwen off the tour team. I wouldn't have done anything differently if I was their DS. You do realize that Disco's budget the last year they had Lance was like six times what Lotto's budget is right? If you buy up half of the best doped to the gills climbers in the world your team is certainly going to be a force in the mountains like Disco/Postal was. I'd like to believe that that era has passed.

I would love to see Robbie get a few nice wins next year and rub it in everyone's face that he's still got it.


----------

